# A Fantastic Musical Instrument!



## SifuPhil (Dec 15, 2013)

I SO want one of these to get back at the neighbors!


----------



## Anne (Dec 15, 2013)

I could have sooo much fun with that thing!!!!    Whatever did your neighbors do, Phil??       I used to hear our neighbor's kid practicing the piano....tho I gave her credit for trying....arrrrrggghhh; that was irritating sometimes.  :numbness:


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 15, 2013)

Talk about the ultimate one man band !!!  :lofl:


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 15, 2013)

Anne said:


> Whatever did your neighbors do, Phil??



Well, not so much at my present location - they're pretty much all drugged-up and quiet - but in a few former locations I've had neighbors sound like they were coming through the ceiling or walls, neighborhoods with the nightly gunshot salutes, people with kids whose only hobby was screaming at the top of their lungs ...


----------



## That Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Hewell Howser Rest in Peace!


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 15, 2013)

That Guy said:


> Hewell Hower Rest in Peace!



I'll be darned - it took a Google search to figure that one out. Good eye!


----------



## That Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Oops, spelled 'Howser' wrong, initially.  Anyway he was always a favorite.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 16, 2013)

I love it !!!! When we were kids my buddie's Grandma had an old pump player piano. We would pump and play that thing until we were exhausted. Our favorite song was Your'e a Grand Old Flag.


----------

